# Auto-campers Transits



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

Has anyone seen these before?

http://www.auto-campers.co.uk/

The Base and Trend Leisure vans look cracking value for money compared with new T5 conversions. And I believe they have similar equipment?

Anybody got feedback as to the quality etc?

I'm going to email them and see how much the conversion costs if I provide a van


----------

